# Replacing Butt Cap



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am going to replace the over sized butt cap on a cobia rod of my buddies. Does anyone locally carry replacement butt caps? Or posibly know a website that carries them? If i could go stainless or aluminum with a foam cover, that would be killer. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Check with the Rod Room in OB.


----------

